# Help! Getting color and cut vinyl to adhere to shirt



## tctahoe (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all,
I have a BN-20 and am not really new at all to printing tshirts, but am new to this part of the vinyl world. I bought a BN-20 to print tshirt transfers. I know it can do much more, but this is where my market is right now. So I had issues with the BN 20 to begin with but Stahl's helped out with that. Now, it is with the Express print vinyl. or really any vinyl I tried Siser as well and am having the same problem. the Express print will not come off the magic mask and if I pry it off hot (burning my fingers doing so) then it won't lay down and stick. It either curls up or if it lays down I can peel it right off. 

the pressure is medium, the heat I have tried all different temperatures and I check the platen with a laser heat reader so I know the temp is right. I have tried different temps with different times, to no avail. Part sticks down, part sticks to the masking, it shrivels up and if nothing else it peels right off the shirt. I am using 100% cotton for my tests, but I haven't had anything lay down great and stick yet. 

Please give me some ideas, because noone seems to have any. I watched all the help videos online and my stuff does not hot peel like those online. The vinyl ends up sticking to the masking and just peeling away and shriveling up. Not something I'm sure my customers want.

Thanks for any advice.


----------

